# 3D Sound in Studio Max - Alternative zu Foley Studio?



## wdaf (31. Juli 2005)

Frage:

Gibt es für 3D Studio Max eine Alternative für 3D Sound (5.1) zu dem recht teuren Foley studio?


----------

